# Woodworkers show



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Who is attending the Woodworker's Show at Reliant this weekend? I have to work until 5 each day so I guess I can't go. Too bad, I even got a kitchen pass! Do you think my wife would get mad if I quit my job to go to the show?
The GCWA is looking for members that can turn pens. Most of you guys are over qualified with the beautiful work that you do.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I'll be there with my wife on Friday.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Is that this weekend? Darn I am going to be out of town all weekend. Got a grand daughter and daughters birthday party to go to 300 miles from here.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Okay Bobby, you can go, but would you leave your icon behind? LOL

I may go by there Saturday evening after work.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm going to try my best to go Friday afternoon. Got plans Sat & Sun.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I've not been to one of these shows before. Is there much there to see for turners ? Gas, parking, lunch, beer ??? Is it worth it for a newbie to turning ?


----------



## FNG1234 (Mar 6, 2008)

yes - the GCWA should have a demonstration area set up with people turning. 

CSUSA will also have some pen turning demos running in their booth I believe.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> I've not been to one of these shows before. Is there much there to see for turners ? Gas, parking, lunch, beer ??? Is it worth it for a newbie to turning ?


It is a lot of fun. But remember to leave your Credit cards at home.:smile:


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Wife want to go sat. I got a good one as far as that goes. Got a tax return this week too. Could be dangerous.

later, biggreen


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Usually go when they open up Friday to avoid the crowds but may go Saturday so I can hit up the WW show & the Houston Green builders show too.

Jeff


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

You guys enjoy that show. Be sure to check out the Gulf Coast Woodturners group....they will have some AMAZING work going on. gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I too plan to be their Saturday sometime. My first in several years. Last time I went, I came home with a JET 18" bandsaw. Guess the wife has been actively keeping me away but this year, we plan on giving it a go again. She is making me take an antibiotic to keep any large money stealing fevers away that makes me spend a fortune.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Personal observation. Not as many vendors/product demos this year. Incra wasn't there nor were several other of the regulars. The turners had a great showing as usual with lots of chips flying. Always enjoy watching someone working on one a large piece. We need a 'gathering' at GB's house next time he starts on one of those monsters he's known for.
This being said, I did manage to find a couple things I just had to bring home......thanks to urging from my wife.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

_We need a 'gathering' at GB's house next time he starts on one of those monsters he's known for._

Sounds like a plan to me. gb


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> _We need a 'gathering' at GB's house next time he starts on one of those monsters he's known for._
> 
> Sounds like a plan to me. gb


Me too


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

I love gatherings at someone elses house!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That would give me an excuse to drop off them big chunks of mystery wood LOL It's so green, the only question is should I bring a slicker suit LOL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Hooked said:


> Personal observation. Not as many vendors/product demos this year. Incra wasn't there nor were several other of the regulars. The turners had a great showing as usual with lots of chips flying. Always enjoy watching someone working on one a large piece. We need a 'gathering' at GB's house next time he starts on one of those monsters he's known for.
> This being said, I did manage to find a couple things I just had to bring home......thanks to urging from my wife.


Me and my wife, also noticed that there didn't seem to have as many vendors there selling their goods. Even Cutting Edge wasn't there. The last time I went a few years ago, that is who I bought my JET 18" bandsaw from and this year, they didn't even show up, or at least I didn't see them. I did however manage to spend more money than I ever thought I would buying things that I just couldn't live without. Overall, it was a pretty good show. The turners club has a pretty good exibit but not as much pieces as I hoped they would be showing. We had fun anyway. I looked for Bobby's avator to be there to represent him but just coudn't find her.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Either old timers set in or I have too much stuff out in the shop......lol.
Bought some attachments for my Grrrippers when we there Friday. This morning I was pulling stuff out for show and tell with my daughter. When I went to demostrate the attachments I found they came with the originals..........well just durn.... Fortunately, I saved my 3-day ticket for some reason (maybe God was looking out for me ) so we made the drive out there this afternoon. And, the guy taking money for parking must know the feeling --- he let me in free to make the return. 
I think I need to inventory everything I have out there. Of course, that means I'd need to memorize it before going to the show again. 

Oh, and Slip. The guys from Cutting Edge were disquised. I think they had the Steel City tools sharing a booth with them. They were there though.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

No wonder I didn't see them. I found it hard to believe that a shop such as Cutting Edge were'nt there. They still should have had signs showing they were there.
I wount up buying a Jooltool sharpening system. It is sweet. Easier to sharpen than the Wolverine I have and much less abrasive to the tools.


----------



## FNG1234 (Mar 6, 2008)

As mentioned, Steve LeGrue was there (I saw him wandering around on Sat) - I've heard that he's ready to "retire" and close his shop. Maybe that's why he didn't have his own booth??

Rockler did not have one this year either.

Did anyone else get a chance to see the "Saw Stop" table saw demo at the Woodcrafter's booth? Amazing machine.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> _We need a 'gathering' at GB's house next time he starts on one of those monsters he's known for._
> 
> Sounds like a plan to me. gb


Bet I could walk to that one:walkingsm


----------

